# Guitar Build - I'm Done



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

And here she is!!! My new addition to the family.

For those who followed my other post - Guitar Build - Progress So Far, here's the finished product. I was really worried that after all this work, the thing wouldn't stay in tune or just wouldn't sound right. But I'm happy to say that it does. I've still got a problem with electronics that I need to work out but other than that, this project is completed. It was a blast to do and I'm definitely interested in tackling a Tele next (my wife is going to kill me )

Thanks to everyone who followed along and those who offered up suggestions/information and of course your encouragement.

PS: when I get the electronics figured out, I'll post a sound clip too!










Cheers


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Very Nice Indeed!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats! kksjur

AJC


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice! Love the finish!
-Mikey


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Great job. I would love to attempt a build one of these days, but not sure whether its worth it for me to investment in the equipment. I give you allot of credit.:bow:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

looks surperve great job!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice. Simple & classy.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fajah said:


> Great job. I would love to attempt a build one of these days, but not sure whether its worth it for me to investment in the equipment. I give you allot of credit.:bow:


The satisfaction of the first strum of your own guitar is a very special feeling. 

The finish came up lovely on that axe.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> The satisfaction of the first strum of your own guitar is a very special feeling.


I could only imagine. I would build a bass first if I ever were to take a project like this on. For now, I'll just have to settle for being a player and renovator. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Fajah said:


> player and renovator. :smile:


Not Rejuvinator? :smile:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Not Rejuvinator? :smile:


LOL...that too I guess.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice guitar....Good job....Larry


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice man :bow:


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice! Looks classy, indeed.


----------

